# Crazy "Media" Battery Drain



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

My Nexus 10 (after installing AOKP's BB milestone 1) is experiencing a crazy media battery drain. 47% of the battery is going towards media and I am downloading nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## roloracer (Apr 12, 2013)

steve.messer84 said:


> My Nexus 10 (after installing AOKP's BB milestone 1) is experiencing a crazy media battery drain. 47% of the battery is going towards media and I am downloading nothing. Any ideas?


 get Rescan Media Root and disable it, then you only run media scanner on demand.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## XRaptor29 (Jun 6, 2012)

In build.prop look for the line lpa.decode. if its there and says its true, change it to false.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------

